Ask HN: What are the best blogs to read for growing a startup/company? - binjo
======
dayve
I find Paul Graham's essays & Brian Balfour's essays very insightful.

PG -->
[http://paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://paulgraham.com/articles.html) BB
--> [https://brianbalfour.com/essays/](https://brianbalfour.com/essays/)

I also follow YCombinator's podcast & Startup School Videos to glean what
anecdotes I can find on getting users & finding product-market fit.
[[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg)]

~~~
binjo
Thanks so much

------
O_H_E
In context, does not answer question. You might be interested in: IndieHackers
[[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)]

------
github-cat
[https://www.pxlet.com](https://www.pxlet.com) might be one option to get
updated.

